# Aufbau 26 Zoll - Schwarz-Rot-Böse



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Hallo an alle!
Bei uns stand mit dem Geburtstag des Sohnes auch ein neues Fahrrad an. Also den Kinderfahrradfinder bemüht und geschaut was es so gibt. Bei 1,30cm Größe und 61cm Schrittlänge geht schon 26Zoll. Gefallen haben mir besonders die Räder von Vpace und das Ramlon Ibex. Da die Verfügbarkeit bei Vpace schlecht (katastrophal trifft es besser)war und immer noch ist und Ramlon mit 2500Euro nicht gerade ein Sonderangebot darstellt, keimte in mir der Gedanke eines Selbstaufbaus. Das bekomme ich billiger hin hab ich mir gedacht (ein Fehler wie sich später noch herausstellen sollte). Das Rad ist schon fertig ( @Colt__Seavers hat mich dazu animiert einen Aufbauthread zu starten).Nach der Suche der Teile im Netz und Verzicht auf eine Federgabel (bekommt er später) hab ich die Kosten auf um die 2000Euro geschätzt. Da mir das Ramlon so gut gefiel wollte ich das Rad ähnlich aufbauen. Den Carbonrahmen gibt es von verschiedenen Anbietern auf Ali, hab ihn aber von ebay bei Airwolf bestellt in 3k matt mit passender Carbongabel incl. Versand, Zoll etc.für 426Euro. Gewicht war ein kleines bisschen über der Angabe von 1080g, aber mit 1126g ok. Die Gabel hatte vorm Kürzen 576g nachher 527g. Hab leider nicht von allen Teilen Fotos gemacht


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Weiter geht es mit Innenlager und Kurbel ist ja ein Pressfitrahmen und die auf 140mm gekürzte Kurbel hab ich bei Ramlon bestellt. Ist eine Sram Sx Dub also auch Dub Innenlager. Gewichte:Kurbel ohne Kettenblatt 582g 
Innenlager 69g
Man kann es auf den Fotos schlecht sehen ( das Innenlagergehäuse steht etwas aus dem Rahmen heraus war Silberfarben) hab ich vor dem Einpressen des Lagers noch Schwarz lackiert. Das Lager selber hat leider auch einen Silbernen Rand, fällt aber nicht so ins Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Pedale hab ich von Ali: Wellgo wr1 in Rot 223g leider nur mit Stahlachse zu bekommen. Hab ich etwas umgestaltet mit Reflexfolie von 3m nicht StVO konform , aber besser als nichts.


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Kettenblatt Garbaruk Melon Gxp 32 Zähne 57g Titanschrauben rot gut für die Optik schlecht fürs Budget


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Sattelstütze wollte ich in Rot und leicht haben. Bei kcnc fündig geworden gibt es aber nur in 400mm Länge, egal musste ja eh gekürzt werden. Sattel wollte ich eigentlich den benebike Spider Titan nehmen mangels Lieferbarkeit hab ich bei Ali den Ec90 bestellt. Dafür brauchte ich natürlich für die Stütze die Carbonklemmen. In Rot schwer zu bekommen und nicht billig aber egal was muss das muss. Sattelklemme hab ich mit der Stütze mitbestellt von Force Flow. Gewichte: 
Sattel 114g 
Klemme 24g
Stütze ungekürzt 180g 
Um 140mm gekürzt inkl carbon klemmen(sind 10 Gramm schwerer als die normalen) 150g
Vom Sattel hab ich kein Foto gibt hier im Forum ja genug Bilder vom Ec90


----------



## chris4711 (11. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> ...Das bekomme ich billiger hin hab ich mir gedacht (ein Fehler wie sich später noch herausstellen sollte). Das Rad ist schon fertig ( @Colt__Seavers hat mich dazu animiert einen Aufbauthread zu starten)...


Hallo,
fühl dich nicht persönlich angesprochen oder beim Bilder einstellen gestört  Ich meine es eher so allgemein:
Man macht meist nur einmal den Fehler, es im Nachhinein vom Portemonnaie aus als negativ zu betrachten, wenn man nicht wirklich viel oder überhaupt nicht günstiger gelandet ist, als ein Komplettrad, was in der näheren Auswahl stand. Aber in der nächsten Sekunde weiß man, dass es niemals ein Fehler ist, etwas selbst aufzubauen. Ich prüfe zu Anfang immer kurz die Windrichtung 
Wenn das Komplettrad nicht zu einem für mich fairen Preis erhältlich ist oder leider in Coronazeiten nichts ohne viel Wartezeit verfügbar ist, entsteht einfach was neues aus Einzelteilen.
Und dann ist es auch im Nachhinein schnurzpiep, ob es vom Preis her aufs gleiche rauskommt.
Das ist mir der Spaß auf jeden Fall Wert.
Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fühl dich nicht persönlich angesprochen oder beim Bilder einstellen gestört  Ich meine es eher so allgemein:
> Man macht meist nur einmal den Fehler, es im Nachhinein vom Portemonnaie aus als negativ zu betrachten, wenn man nicht wirklich viel oder überhaupt nicht günstiger gelandet ist, als ein Komplettrad, was in der näheren Auswahl stand. Aber in der nächsten Sekunde weiß man, dass es niemals ein Fehler ist, etwas selbst aufzubauen. Ich prüfe zu Anfang immer kurz die Windrichtung
> Wenn das Komplettrad nicht zu einem für mich fairen Preis erhältlich ist oder leider in Coronazeiten nichts ohne viel Wartezeit verfügbar ist, entsteht einfach was neues aus Einzelteilen.
> ...


Hat ne menge Spaß gemacht, es ist ja auch so das er die meisten Teile behalten kann und ich später nur den Rahmen gegen einen größeren Tauschen kann. Damit relativiert sich der Preis natürlich.


----------



## cjbffm (11. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas umgestaltet mit Reflexfolie von 3m nicht StVO konform , aber besser als nichts.


Wenn die Reflexfolie eine Prüfnummer hat, behaupte ich, daß das StV(Z)O-konform ist.
Und die Augen des Gesetzes sehen es in der Regel ohnehin nicht so furchtbar eng (nach dem, was man so hört und liest). Hauptsache, es reflektiert gut.


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Weiter geht es mit dem


cjbffm schrieb:


> Wenn die Reflexfolie eine Prüfnummer hat, behaupte ich, daß das StV(Z)O-konform ist.


Muß aber glaube ich gelb sein, aber so kann keiner sagen ist nichts dran


----------



## cjbffm (11. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit dem
> 
> Muß aber glaube ich gelb sein, aber so kann keiner sagen ist nichts dran


Oh stimmt, jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren.

Eine gute Bezugsquelle übrigens:








						Reflexfolien von 3M und Orafol günstig kaufen
					

Reflexfolien, Konturmarkierungen, Warnmarkierungen, passgenaue Fahrzeug-Warnmarkierungssätze von 3M, Orafol, Reflecto als individueller Zuschnitt oder Großrolle




					www.reflexfolie.de


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Weiter geht es mit dem Cockpit
Vorbau kcnc Flyride 50mm 25,4 rot
Lenker kcnc bone 25,4
Steuersatz kcnc Is 42/28,6 52/40 rot
Spacer kcnc rot
Expander kcnc rot
Griffe kcnc Eva Lock-on Schwarz Rot
Lenkerendstopfen Force Flow rot gut für die Optik
Gewichte:
Lenker 120g
Vorbau 89g
Expander 36g
Steuersatz 72g
Spacer 6g
Lenkerendstopfen und Griffe hab ich vergessen zu wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Beim Thema Laufradsatz hab ich mich umgeschaut und war eigentlich schon bei Federleicht fündig geworden. Nach stöbern hier im Forum bin ich auf das Thema https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichter-26-zoll-disc-laufradsatz-fuers-kids-bike-1350g.908950/ von @Colt__Seavers gestoßen. Hab ihn angeschrieben und ihm erzählt was ich mir vorstelle. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr da sehen. Er hat schönere Bilder gemacht wie ich. Ich habe sie nicht mehr nachgewogen Gewicht war um die 1370g.
Danke nochmal an @Colt__Seavers haste super gebaut.


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

So Bremsscheiben natürlich in leicht und Rot Ashima AI2 160mm 
Ashima Alubremsscheibenschrauben 
Keil Titanleichtspanner
Schläuche Schwalbe Aerothan SV13E Mtb
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26x2.1
Kcnc Alu Ventilkappen Rot
Schwalbe Felgenband
Gewichte:
Scheiben 71g 72g
Spanner 37g
Schläuche je 89g
Reifen 491g 502g
Rest hab ich nicht gewogen.
Hinterrad komplett mit Reifen und montierter Bremsscheibe ohne Kassette 1454g
Vorderrad komplett mit Scheibe 1311g


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. April 2021)

Schön dass du dich zum Thread entschlossen hast. Das Rad ist echt der Knaller!


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Weiter geht es mit der Bremse. Ich wollte eigentlich eine Magura Mt4 nehmen, aber irgendwie hat die Mt8 pro mich so angelacht da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Dazu dann noch die Hc3 Hebel bestellt. Rote Leitung von Jagwire mit Magura Anschlusszubehör. Rote Aluschrauben von Cyclepower, dazu noch rote Titanschrauben für die  Bremssattelbefestigung. Brauchte  noch eine Shiftmixklemmschelle für Sram da es die nur in Schwarz und Silber gibt was nicht zu den Chromschellen der Pro passt also eine Shiftmix und eine normale in Schwarz bestellt. Hab mich dann noch bei Maguras Cover Designer ausgetobt um was cooles zu erstellen (hab ich das Ding verflucht, da es mir nicht möglich war beide Seiten in gleicher Größe angezeigt zu bekommen ist es sehr Schwer etwas Symmetrisch hinzubekommen)was zum Rest des Rades passt.
Gewichte hab ich nur Out of the Box mit ungekürzte Originalleitung und die verschiedenen Hebel einzeln.
Mt8 pro 241g
Hebel pro 30g
Hebel Hc3 38g
Ist ja für den einen oder anderen von Interesse.


----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Die Bremsbelaghalteschrauben gibt es auch noch in Alu Rot sind nur nicht Lieferbar im Moment


----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2021)

Wow, sehr geil! Wie schätzt du die Geo von dem Rahmen ein? Hat der genug BB-Drop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsraptor (11. April 2021)

Mit den Geometriedaten ist noch Neuland für mich ist mein erster Selbstbau. Das Tretlager ist bei den extra Kinderrahmen ala Vpace und Mworx was tiefer glaube ich,aber noch im Rahmen. Richtig gut passen wird es so ab 1,35 Körpergröße, da mein Sohn recht gut fahren kann geht es so.


----------



## Ivenl (12. April 2021)

Würde nochmal nach Furious Fred Reifen suchen, breiter und leichter, ansonsten super Teil.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. April 2021)

Krass wie hoch die Streuung bei Schwalbe mit den Gewichten ist, wir haben hier zwei RR in der selben Dimension mit 436g.
Ebenso habe ich auch ein paar Nobbys lieben die genau das selbe Modell haben, aber knapp 50g Unterschied aufweisen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. April 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Krass wie hoch die Streuung bei Schwalbe mit den Gewichten ist, wir haben hier zwei RR in der selben Dimension mit 436g.
> Ebenso habe ich auch ein paar Nobbys lieben die genau das selbe Modell haben, aber knapp 50g Unterschied aufweisen.


Die Schwankungen bei Schwalbe finde ich auch sehr unschön. Zeugt nicht gerade von Qualität wenn man mich fragt.


----------



## Matsraptor (12. April 2021)

Weiter geht es mit dem teuersten Part des Rades. Der Sohn hat sich mindestens 11 Gänge gewünscht, der Papa hat sich gedacht warum 11 wenn auch 12 gehen. Geplant war komplett Sram Gx. Beim stöbern auf einen xx1 Trigger gestoßen ( Vorteil verstellbarer Daumenhebel und soll ja bessere Schaltperformance bringen) und zack wieder ein hunderter mehr weg wie geplant. Zughülle natürlich in Rot von Jagwire. Kassette wollte ich eigentlich von Garbaruk nehmen, aber da ja nichts Lieferbar war mußte


----------



## Matsraptor (12. April 2021)

Scheiße vertippt.ich eine Alternative finden. Optisch absolut Hammer Leonardi Racing General Lee in Schwarz-Rot leider natürlich wieder teurer. Schaltwerk Sram Gx war jetzt gerade im Flow und hab da auch was gefunden die Sache noch zu verteuern Kcnc Schaltwerksröllchen, ne Bikeyoke Shifty und alle Schrauben in Alu Farbe klar Rot. Bei der Kette hab ich lange überlegt wollte ja ne Schwarze. Bei Sram hat mir nicht gefallen das es das Kettenschloss nicht in Schwarz zu geben scheint. Bei Kmc eine Schwarz-rote Dlc12 gefunden. Saugeile Optik aber arg teuer, hab mir aber gedacht, daß das den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr fett macht. 
Gewichte hab ich nur von Kassette und Schaltwerk. 
Kassette 350g
Schaltwerk 299g
Nach Optimierung 288g


----------



## Matsraptor (12. April 2021)

Kassette 360g


----------



## Matsraptor (12. April 2021)

Zur Kassette muss ich noch was schreiben. Beim montieren ist mir aufgefallen das sobald ich sie mit Drehmoment anziehe,sich der Freilauf auf der Achse nicht mehr leicht drehen läßt. Hab hier im Forum schonmal gelesen das manche Probleme mit mitdrehen der Pedale haben bei Novatec Naben. Ich habe mir mit Dremel,Schleifpapier und Metallpolitur beholfen bis das sauber lief, bei mir dreht jetzt nichts mehr mit. Schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen dazu. Vielleicht ist Novatec und Leonardi auch eine unglückliche Materialpaarung.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. April 2021)

Die Kette ist echt der Oberburner


----------



## Matsraptor (12. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Die Kette ist echt der Oberburner


Das ist auch glaube die teuerste die du bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. April 2021)

Du bist echt verrückt!
Hoffe echt Sohnemann weiß es zu schätzen.


----------



## Matsraptor (12. April 2021)

Wir sind doch alle ein bisschen verrückt hier. Ausserdem kannst ja eh nichts machen wegen Corona, also Alternativbeschäftigung


----------



## euro910 (12. April 2021)

geiles Projekt


----------



## Ivenl (13. April 2021)

Habe das selbe Problem mit dem Freilauf, seit ich auf XDR gewechselt habe und bisher keine Lösung 😂


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem mit dem Freilauf, seit ich auf XDR gewechselt habe und bisher keine Lösung 😂


Dann versuch das doch mal mit dem ausschleifen und polieren des Kassettenauges. Hat bei mir wahre Wunder bewirkt. Ich konnte mir das vorher auch nicht erklären, als ob sich der Freilaufkörper beim anziehen der Kassette verzieht.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Dann versuch das doch mal mit dem ausschleifen und polieren des Kassettenauges. Hat bei mir wahre Wunder bewirkt. Ich konnte mir das vorher auch nicht erklären, als ob sich der Freilaufkörper beim anziehen der Kassette verzieht.


Wo genau meinst du? Hab das Problem am Rad meiner Frau, sobald ich die Steckachse etwas löse verschwindet das Problem... 😠


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2021)

Super Aufbau. Wirklich sehr schön! 
Mit mir geht`s auch regelmässig durch bei den Bikes für die Jungs. Hab gestern einen fast neuen Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Laufradsatz für das Vpace Max26 geschossen. 
Mein Argument ist immer, es gibt ja noch einen zweiten der es nutzt


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wo genau meinst du? Hab das Problem am Rad meiner Frau, sobald ich die Steckachse etwas löse verschwindet das Problem... 😠


Hast du vielleicht zwischen Kassette und Rahmen zu wenig Luft oder ist das Okay?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht zwischen Kassette und Rahmen zu wenig Luft oder ist das Okay?


Wäre eine Idee.. hänge das Rad morgen Mal an den Montagen Ständer. Seltsam ist halt das problem besteht mit 2 LRS. An einem verzogenen Rahmen hatte ich schon Mal gedacht, aber auf den ersten Blick nichts gesehen. Werde mir das morgen Mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wo genau meinst du? Hab das Problem am Rad meiner Frau, sobald ich die Steckachse etwas löse verschwindet das Problem... 😠


das hört sich eher so an als wenn die Endkappe auf der Freilaufseite den Freilauf festklemmt und nicht mehr frei drehen lässt. Kann an einem defekten Lager liegen, oder die Endkappe berührt nicht nur den Innenring des Lagers, sondern auch den Außenring. Auch das innere Lager könnte der Grund sein. Oder dass der Freilauf an sich zu sehr auf die Nabe gepresst wird. Jedenfalls hört es sich nach dem gleichen Problem wie von @Matsraptor an, wo es ja nach dem Aufschrauben der Kassette zu Einschränkungen am Freilauf kommt.


----------



## Thronfolger (13. April 2021)

Wow! Mega Aufbau!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> das hört sich eher so an als wenn die Endkappe auf der Freilaufseite den Freilauf festklemmt und nicht mehr frei drehen lässt. Kann an einem defekten Lager liegen, oder die Endkappe berührt nicht nur den Innenring des Lagers, sondern auch den Außenring. Auch das innere Lager könnte der Grund sein. Oder dass der Freilauf an sich zu sehr auf die Nabe gepresst wird. Jedenfalls hört es sich nach dem gleichen Problem wie von @Matsraptor an, wo es ja nach dem Aufschrauben der Kassette zu Einschränkungen am Freilauf kommt.


Was mich da halt wundert ist, das es mit 2 unterschiedlichen LRS Auftritt. Werde mir das aber noch Mal in Ruhe ansehen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was mich da halt wundert ist, das es mit 2 unterschiedlichen LRS Auftritt. Werde mir das aber noch Mal in Ruhe ansehen


stimmt, das ist eigenartig. Doch Freigang zum Rahmen?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> stimmt, das ist eigenartig. Doch Freigang zum Rahmen?


Ich werde mir das ansehen sobald Zeit ist. Morgen hat sich mein freier Tag eben in Luft aufgelöst... 🤬


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> stimmt, das ist eigenartig. Doch Freigang zum Rahmen?


Oder man staucht die Hohlachse beim anziehen der Steckachse ein wenig und dann fehlt es an Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fweik (13. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle ein bisschen verrückt hier. Ausserdem kannst ja eh nichts machen wegen Corona, also Alternativbeschäftigung


Ein bisschen schon, aber irgendwann ist Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

Ich mach mal weiter im Thema. Der Rahmen sah ja komplett nackt auch irgendwie langweilig aus,also musste da noch irgendwas passieren. Schwarz-rot war das Farbthema und da Rahmen sowie Felgen schwarz sind kam nur Rot infrage. Nur was? Ich wollte ja was cooles machen und da mein Sohn total auf Dinosaurier steht, hab ich mir dazu was einfallen lassen. Beim fahrradaufkleber.shop Folienmuster bestellt per Email geklärt was ich gerne hätte, da mir die Reflexfolie am besten gefallen hat und man die da so nicht auswählen kann. Übrigens sehr netter Kontakt,kann ich absolut empfehlen. Hier das Ergebnis. Ist ganz gut geworden für das erste mal.


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

Und hier im Dunkeln, da kommt die Reflexfolie richtig gut.


----------



## me72 (13. April 2021)

Sieht sehr cool aus.

Ich bin über fahrradaufkleber.shop auch schon mal gestolpert, dazu eine Frage: unter welcher Kategorie kann man denn da eine eigene Grafik hochladen, so wie bei Dir der Dino fürs Steuerrohr? Ich hab da nur die Möglichkeiten gefunden, Text mit vorausgewählten Fonts hochzuladen oder vorgefertigte Grafiken zu bestellen. Wie hast Du da den Dino bestellt?


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

me72 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr cool aus.
> 
> Ich bin über fahrradaufkleber.shop auch schon mal gestolpert, dazu eine Frage: unter welcher Kategorie kann man denn da eine eigene Grafik hochladen, so wie bei Dir der Dino fürs Steuerrohr? Ich hab da nur die Möglichkeiten gefunden, Text mit vorausgewählten Fonts hochzuladen oder vorgefertigte Grafiken zu bestellen. Wie hast Du da den Dino bestellt?


Das war ein Clipart aus dem Internet, hab ihm das geschickt und damit konnte er was anfangen.


----------



## me72 (13. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Das war ein Clipart aus dem Internet, hab ihm das geschickt und damit konnte er was anfangen.


Das läuft dann pber das Kontaktformular, oder wie? Ich finde einfach keine Kategorie, um eigene Grafiken hochzuladen...


----------



## Matsraptor (13. April 2021)

me72 schrieb:


> Das läuft dann pber das Kontaktformular, oder wie? Ich finde einfach keine Kategorie, um eigene Grafiken hochzuladen...


Ja genau


----------



## MacPopey (14. April 2021)

Respekt, echt ein richtig cooler Aufbau! Hoffe nur er weiß es zu schätzen!


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (14. April 2021)

Ich oute mich mal ..
Ich persönlich mag den Aufbau nicht, es ist mir einfach „too much“. Sowohl vom rot ..als auch vom Kosten - „rot-wollen“ Faktor.

Cool finde ich das rote Raptor auf dem schwarzen Rahmen...

Dennoch schön, dass es solche Aufbauten gibt. Geschmäcker sollen unterschiedlich sein


----------



## Matsraptor (14. April 2021)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal ..
> Ich persönlich mag den Aufbau nicht, es ist mir einfach „too much“. Sowohl vom rot ..als auch vom Kosten - „rot-wollen“ Faktor.
> 
> Cool finde ich das rote Raptor auf dem schwarzen Rahmen...
> ...


Kein Problem. Zum Glück gibt es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker und Meinungen sonst wäre es ja langweilig. Bei den Kosten hab ich klar total übertrieben. Ich habe einfach drauflosgebaut ohne auf irgendwelche Preise zu achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (22. April 2021)

Gibt es einen Link zu dem Rahmen ? Gerne auch via PM


----------



## Matsraptor (22. April 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link zu dem Rahmen ? Gerne auch via PM


Gib einfach bei ebay Airwolf 14zoll carbon rahmen ein dann müsste was auftauchen. Link muss ich sonst nachher mal schauen. Kannst auch bei Ali nach Bxt 14 zoll suchen ist der selbe.


----------



## prof.66 (22. April 2021)

Danke gefunden


----------



## jeto (13. August 2021)

Baue meiner Tochter auch gerade ein ähnliches Rad. Wenn ich jetzt so vor dem Rahmen stehe mit montiertem Hinterrad kommt mir das Rad doch ganz schön klein vor - hoffe ich habe mich da nicht etwas in der Größe verschätzt...wenn nicht gibt es bald einen BXT 14 Rahmen im Bikemarkt.
Sie ist aktuell 138cm. Ich befürchte es wird kaum größer wie das Woom 5 was sie gerade fährt.


----------

